# Terrible accident on the N12 near voortrekker road this morning



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

http://ewn.co.za/2014/10/14/N12-East-Closed-After-Horrific-Accident

It's understood a truck mowed down between 15 to 20 cars on the N12 east near the Voortrekker Road offramp on 14 October 2014. Picture: @MedixGauteng


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://ewn.co.za/2014/10/14/N12-East-Closed-After-Horrific-Accident
> 
> It's understood a truck mowed down between 15 to 20 cars on the N12 east near the Voortrekker Road offramp on 14 October 2014. Picture: @MedixGauteng
> View attachment 13109



Thats so horrible and sad  due to 1 truck driver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Its terrible! 

here are some more pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/10/14)

holy moly

i wonder what the reason was

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

Apparently the truck was coming down the hill too fast and couldn't slow down, 30+ cars involved, 3 confirmed fatalities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KieranD (14/10/14)

Latest I have heard is 3 dead, 10+ critical and another 50-odd badly injured.
Our local CPF are reporting 46 cars involved in the accident

Now also getting reports of bystanders stealing from the crashed cars. WTF is wrong with some people!


----------



## vaalboy (14/10/14)

Eish similiar to the Fields Hill truck accident a year ago where a truck also plowed into vehicles - 20+ dead


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Eish similiar to the Fields Hill truck accident a year ago where a truck also plowed into vehicles - 20+ dead


That was bad! I still have that scene playing in my head every time I stop at an intersection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (14/10/14)

SAPS confirms that 4 bystanders have been arrested for theft. 

A Nissan NP200 was also stolen on the scene


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Seriously!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

KieranD said:


> SAPS confirms that 4 bystanders have been arrested for theft.
> 
> A Nissan NP200 was also stolen on the scene


unfknblvble!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

http://www.news24.com/Multimedia/MyNews24/Horror-Alberton-crash-20141014


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

http://albertonrecord.co.za/48116/bodies-scattered-n12-truck-crash/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

http://comarochronicle.co.za/60854/pics-n12-road-carnage-52-car-pile/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)




----------



## thekeeperza (14/10/14)

Highway is still closed


----------



## RoSsIkId (14/10/14)

Highway will be closed for about 12 hours


----------



## Chef Guest (14/10/14)

It's so sad...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

It really is terrible  I feel so bad for everyone involved!

And this people is why I have an intense fear of trucks! I hate them! Trucks and Bikes - No offence to the people here that enjoy bikes but I personally cant stand them!I think they are death traps - and trucks are a huge danger! They should not be allowed on the roads during peak times


----------



## Chef Guest (14/10/14)

The bigger of the 2 problems is trucks Stroodles. 

I hear what you're saying about bikers and bikers shouldn't ride irresponsibility; but the majority of motorcycle accidents are caused by car drivers who aren't bike concious and just change lanes or slam on breaks without checking their mirrors or blind spots regularly. Trust me on that one. I've had a lot if near misses, both on the highway and in normal traffic scenarios.

Most truck accidents on the other hand are caused by over tired drivers and under maintained vehicles. I recall being at a distribution centre for one of SA's biggest companies, and seeing a truck leaving. The vehicle had no side mirror on the right side and a good number of the tyres were worn beyond what is acceptability safe. 2 were even showing the threads!

All the companies try to save money by not properly maintaining their vehicles making them unsafe. And the drivers earn so little that they always pull additional hours and will drive faster than allowed to try and earn some extra cash. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

